# Soy Brown Sugar Salmon



## LarryWolfe (Apr 18, 2012)

Funny story first.......this salmon said on the package 'Wild Caught' salmon and was fairly inexpensive, can't recall the price off hand but I bought it put it in the fridge.  Take it out yesterday to thaw and was reading the package and came across.....'caught in Alaskan or Japanese waters', okay I could handle that but a little futher down it said 'product of China'.  WTF??  No wonder the state of the US economy sucks....we have outsourced our fish processing plants to China?  REALLY??  Needless to say I will NOT purchase this fish again, yes I feel that strong about it!  If I have to go visit Griff to catch salmon, fight grizzlies and drink sour toes, so be it.  I will however not support another country if I can help it while our own people are out of jobs.  

I combined equal parts soy sauce and brown sugar and then added chili flakes, garlic and onion.  Let marinade for an hour then cooked indirect with a couple small pieces of apple wood until done.  I thought I had a finished picture, but I guess the Maker's made it disappear.  I will be doing this again soon if I can find US caught and processed salmon. Otherwise, I'll try it with an American caught bluefish or mackeral, something nice and fatty like a salmon.  The finished product was fantastic!

A cheap $2 aluminum bowl is what you use when your FREE 18.5" Kettle doesn't come with one!


















Crumbles up the fish and served over a nice salad of spring mix greens, grape tomatoes, cucumber, bell pepper and drizzled with a balsamic vinegarette.  Very good dinner!


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 18, 2012)

You, Griff some of those Penn reels, I see a fishing trip in your future    Chinese or not it looks good.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 18, 2012)

trying to understand this...so the Chinese went into Japan and/or US waters
and caught our salmon?  Them's fightin' words.

Although I wouldn't trust any labeling from China to actually tell the truth.
Odds are that there is a Chinese farmed fish.  Griff could taste it and
tell you which province it came from.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 18, 2012)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> trying to understand this...so the Chinese went into Japan and/or US waters
> and caught our salmon?  Them's fightin' words.
> 
> Although I wouldn't trust any labeling from China to actually tell the truth.
> ...



If he could only do that with women.......


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 18, 2012)

It does look good but I also tend to put frozen food items made in other countries back on the shelf.


----------



## Vermin999 (Apr 18, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 19, 2012)

Well we are on a big salmon kick since the Little Bride been listening to this health guru on TV. Nice to have this recipe. Never could quite decide what do with it. Sure can see where it would come in handy on the morning pharting contest. Might consider chasing it with a coupla boiled eggs if there was big money riding. Sad day up here when the local Chicken Express chain..which also had fried catfish made a move from Mississippi to viet nam. Yall should see some documentaries on how nasty them fish are raised. Plust they feed them left over Agent Orange and stuff like that. Now I just go for the livers and gizzards. They also have the best fried cheddar poppers in town.


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Apr 19, 2012)

Thats a salad I would eat, but I agree to the fullest, There is no need to get fish processed in china and I don't understand why everything is sent to china before it's sent to the US. cut out the middle man and keep work here in the USA


----------



## Toby Keil (Apr 21, 2012)

I do like a good salad and yours looks really tasty.


----------



## Tri Tip (Apr 22, 2012)

You've inspired me. I've been eating super healthy since the first of the year. I'm close to being totally fit. I'm tired of chicken salads and that looks great!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 22, 2012)

Almost like driving a Toyota truck.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 22, 2012)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Almost like driving a Toyota truck.


With a crane!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 22, 2012)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm hoping the crane was American made!


----------



## JWJR40 (Apr 22, 2012)

Larry,
The packaging might be confusing, but the end product was Great looking.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 23, 2012)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Almost like driving a Toyota truck.



My Toyota truck was built in Indiana with parts made in Japan.

Your Ford truck was built in Mexico with parts made in USA.  

What is your point Little Nicky?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 23, 2012)

And the last little bit of profit from your truck is next to the fishermen that caught your salmon! 


Sent using smoke signals because I'm a cheap bastard!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 24, 2012)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> And the last little bit of profit from your truck is next to the fishermen that caught your salmon!
> 
> 
> Sent using smoke signals because I'm a cheap bastard!



And the last little bit of profit from your truck is next to the Illegal immigrant from Mexico selling drugs to our kids or killing or robbing our US citizens!  You tell me what's worse.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 24, 2012)

My truck was built in Kentucky so what are you saying?


Sent using smoke signals because I'm a cheap bastard!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 24, 2012)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> My truck was built in Kentucky so what are you saying?
> 
> 
> Sent using smoke signals because I'm a cheap bastard!



Right .......Tijuana Kentucky!  We're both right, but you are still and idiot.


Trucks
In North America, Ranger and F-series trucks are built in Oakville, Ontario; Dearborn; Claycomo, Kansas; Louisville, Kentucky; St. Paul., Minnesota; and Edison, New Jersey. Trucks also are built in Mexico, Malaysia, Vietnam, Argentina and England.


The Associated Press reports that Toyota has decided to end operations at the New United Motor Manufacturing Plant in Northern California, where the Toyota Tacoma midsize pickup truck is produced. The Tacoma is the best selling truck in its segment.

Tacoma production is expected to move to Toyota's truck plant in San Antonio, Texas, where the Tundra full-size truck is currently built. Tacomas are also assembled at a Toyota factory in Tijuana, Mexico.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 24, 2012)

And Mr. Toyota lives right next door to your Chinese fisherman. Keep the profits in your own country! Your right, I can be an idiot at times but at least I'm not stupid! Now get back to work, millions of Chinese are counting on you!


Sent using smoke signals because I'm a cheap bastard!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 24, 2012)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> And Mr. Toyota lives right next door to your Chinese fisherman. Keep the profits in your own country! *Your* right, I can be an idiot at times but at least *I'm not stupid*! Now get back to work, millions of Chinese are counting on you!
> 
> 
> Sent using smoke signals because I'm a cheap bastard!



You may want to rethink this........Mr. Toyota can at least speak the Kings proper English.  Puff told me to bring this up.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 25, 2012)

Larry that's the difference between you and me. I try to please everybody and since some people are only looking for mistakes I feel I have to please them too! Now just try and stop being such a dick, just try!


Sent using smoke signals because I'm a cheap bastard!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 25, 2012)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Larry that's the difference between you and me. I try to please everybody and since some people are only looking for mistakes I feel I have to please them too! Now just try and stop being such a dick, just try!
> 
> 
> Sent using smoke signals because I'm a cheap bastard!




How is spelling incorrectly 'pleasing' anyone.  I don't look for mistakes but grown ups should be able to spell elementary words.  Even Puff spells better than you!  Finney too, even though it took him 5 minutes to say Hey I'm Finney.  

For the record genius, it would not be 'you and me' it would be 'you and I'.  

*Define - Nick: *Noun: _1.vulgar. A fellator or a vulgar generalized term of abuse _


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 25, 2012)

See its not the misspelling, it's you looking for mistakes. Let's go look at John Penns post with lamp instead on lamb. Now really try to stop being a dick, try really, really hard. 


Sent using smoke signals because I'm a cheap bastard!


----------



## john pen (Apr 25, 2012)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2rgsfunb]My truck was built in Kentucky so what are you saying?
> 
> 
> Sent using smoke signals because I'm a cheap bastard!



Right .......Tijuana Kentucky!  We're both right, but you are still and idiot.


Trucks
In North America, Ranger and F-series trucks are built in Oakville, Ontario; Dearborn; Claycomo, Kansas; Louisville, Kentucky; St. Paul., Minnesota; and Edison, New Jersey. Trucks also are built in Mexico, Malaysia, Vietnam, Argentina and England.


The Associated Press reports that Toyota has decided to end operations at the New United Motor Manufacturing Plant in Northern California, where the Toyota Tacoma midsize pickup truck is produced. The Tacoma is the best selling truck in its segment.

Tacoma production is expected to move to Toyota's truck plant in San Antonio, Texas, where the Tundra full-size truck is currently built. Tacomas are also assembled at a Toyota factory in Tijuana, Mexico.[/quote:2rgsfunb]
I'm just saying...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 25, 2012)

You both have hair now on your vaginas.........you know I'm kidding.  For crying out loud, what a bunch of crying, whining, sloppy wet PUSSIES.  Let's joke about wheelchairs, that should wake the crowd up!  Never in my life have I seen grown ass men cry.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 25, 2012)

Still a dick!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 25, 2012)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Still a dick!



Still a pussy!  I can't believe you ever called Puff a pussy!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 25, 2012)

Still


----------



## john pen (Apr 25, 2012)

Puff is gay ?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 25, 2012)

john pen said:
			
		

> Puff is gay ?




What? When? Why? How? I'm shocked!


----------



## john pen (Apr 25, 2012)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":iabferpx]Puff is gay ?




What? When? Why? How? I'm shocked![/quote:iabferpx]
It never gets old...


----------



## Griff (Apr 26, 2012)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> If he could only do that with women.......




Easy, just had my 43rd anniversary.  And my wife has been heard to exclaim "Don't forget, there are guns and knives all over this house."


----------

